# need some advise on subwoofer purchase



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

I'm slamming all the different forums with questions today. 

I'm starting to sound like a broken record. 

I'm setting up a new home theater and I'm starting from scratch......I have nothing.
As of right now this is what I'm looking to purchase:
*Marantz SR6007*
*B&W 600 series speakers* (5.1 or 5.2 setup)
I was really leaning towards a dual sub setup.

This will mainly be for watching movies. The room dimensions are 18' wide x 22' long with 9' ceilings.
This room is completely enclosed and all by itself on the third floor of my home.

I'm trying to stay around $1k for my budget.
This is the sub(s) that I'm leaning towards *SVS DUAL SB12-NSD*. 
I want the bass to hit hard and loud but I also want it clean sounding.

Will this work well for my application?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

sound pioneer said:


> I'm trying to stay around $1k for my budget.
> This is the sub(s) that I'm leaning towards *SVS DUAL SB12-NSD*.
> I want the bass to hit hard and loud but I also want it clean sounding.
> 
> Will this work well for my application?


Dual SB12's might not "hit hard and loud" in a room that size. You should probably be looking at the PB12 instead.


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

theJman said:


> Dual SB12's might not "hit hard and loud" in a room that size. You should probably be looking at the PB12 instead.


Going from 2 sealed subs (800watts total) to a single ported (400watts)....that would be better?? Guess I need to do some more reading.....porting makes that much difference?

What about dual PB-1000's?


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Give SVS a call and ask them which would work best. The call is free


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

hyghwayman said:


> Give SVS a call and ask them which would work best. The call is free


Yeah, I'll definitely talk to someone before I pull the trigger....just trying to get enough info. so I don't sound completely retarded on the phone.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Going with 2 subs in a room will defiantly give you a more even response through the entire room, a single ported sub will give more output but placement will be crucial and there will be spots in the room that will see much less of an impact than with 2 subs.


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

Are you willing to buy one sub now and then another later when funds allow? Maybe look into getting one PSA XV15 and SVS PB12 now and then getting a second one a little later. That would definitely give you the bass you are looking for.

But if you can only get one sub for $1k I'd take a look at the HSU VTF-15 or a PSA XV15. I have the XV15 in my ~2600 cubic foot room and it pounds hard.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Two Rythmik LV12Rs.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ews/67309-rythmik-lv12r-subwoofer-review.html


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

sound pioneer said:


> Going from 2 sealed subs (800watts total) to a single ported (400watts)....that would be better?? Guess I need to do some more reading.....porting makes that much difference?
> 
> What about dual PB-1000's?


Since you were contemplating dual SB12's I just assumed you would extend that to the PB12's as well. Sorry for not being clear.

Given your room size dual PB1000's should do pretty well. The loud part could be a bit of an issue, depending upon how much volume you really like. That's why I was suggesting the PB12's instead; they'll have more output than the PB1000 will.


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

theJman said:


> Since you were contemplating dual SB12's I just assumed you would extend that to the PB12's as well. Sorry for not being clear.
> 
> Given your room size dual PB1000's should do pretty well. The loud part could be a bit of an issue, depending upon how much volume you really like. That's why I was suggesting the PB12's instead; they'll have more output than the PB1000 will.


I'll try to call SVS today and see what they recommend.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

^^^ +1 ^^^


----------



## DotJun (May 31, 2013)

sound pioneer said:


> I'm slamming all the different forums with questions today.
> 
> I'm starting to sound like a broken record.
> 
> ...


JTR Captivator S2


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

DotJun said:


> JTR Captivator S2


Not at a $1000 budget


----------



## DotJun (May 31, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Not at a $1000 budget


Oops I seem to have skimmed over that.


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

Update, I'm going with the SVS Ultra speakers and just one PB12 Plus sub and maybe upgrading to a 2nd PB12 in the future. I haven't ordered anything yet because I'm out of town but when I get back this is what I plan to order.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Outstanding,
Have a great weekend!

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using HT Shack


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

hyghwayman said:


> Outstanding,
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using HT Shack


Thanks. VEGAS BABY!!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

sound pioneer said:


> Update, I'm going with the SVS Ultra speakers and just one PB12 Plus sub and maybe upgrading to a 2nd PB12 in the future. I haven't ordered anything yet because I'm out of town but when I get back this is what I plan to order.


I think a member is selling a pair check out the classifieds maybe it could work for both of you.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

^^^ +1 ^^^

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using HT Shack


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

Ok, check this out. I'm in Vegas right now and last night I went out to dinner and low and behold guess who's sitting at the next table? Sammy Hagar!! I was pretty star struck.


----------



## DaveCarrera4S (May 27, 2013)

Very cool...


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

sound pioneer said:


> Ok, check this out. I'm in Vegas right now and last night I went out to dinner and low and behold guess who's sitting at the next table? Sammy Hagar!! I was pretty star struck.


The red rocker! Did you tell him I said 'hi'? Oh wait, he doesn't know me. Never mind...


----------



## tba (Jun 10, 2013)

Sound pioneer, I hope you will not misunderstand me. I wish you to be happy with your system, but I do not see a good marriage between the AVR and the loudspeakers series you have indicated. The loudspeakers have a minimum 3 Ohm load and the AVR will go to sleep before you will be enjoying the music or films. If you stick on those speakers you need to find a receiver(or multichannel amp) which can handle 2Ohm in a stable manner. I had an unpleasant experience with some "lighter" loudspeakers with only 6,2 ohm minimum, with this AVR. 
If this count for you just tell for more recommendations.
Regards,
tba


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

tba said:


> Sound pioneer, I hope you will not misunderstand me. I wish you to be happy with your system, but I do not see a good marriage between the AVR and the loudspeakers series you have indicated. The loudspeakers have a minimum 3 Ohm load and the AVR will go to sleep before you will be enjoying the music or films. If you stick on those speakers you need to find a receiver(or multichannel amp) which can handle 2Ohm in a stable manner. I had an unpleasant experience with some "lighter" loudspeakers with only 6,2 ohm minimum, with this AVR.
> If this count for you just tell for more recommendations.
> Regards,
> tba


Which speakers are you referring to? My original plan was the 600 series B&W speakers but now I'm going with the SVS ultra speakers. 

I have yet to order because I'm trying to get everything else setup before I order speakers.


----------



## tba (Jun 10, 2013)

Sound pioneer, which SVS model we are talking about? Tower or bookshelf? I was referring to B&W.


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

tba said:


> Sound pioneer, which SVS model we are talking about? Tower or bookshelf?


Full 5.1 setup with the PB12 Plus sub.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I can assure you that the SVS ultra towers will have no issues being driven by most receivers out there. They are 8ohm 88db efficient and even an 80watts (actual output) per channel will drive them to good listening levels.


----------



## tba (Jun 10, 2013)

Tony is right. 8 Ohm is ok for the Marantz . Regarding the subwoofer, I highly recommend dual sb 12-nsb 1149$ or better dual SB 13 ultra 2999 $. A good sealed sub is far better than a bass reflex one. In addition, having two, is much easier to integrate with the front speakers and get a more uniform LF distribution. With only one sub, you will never make happy all the listeners in different seats in the room but the sweet spot. As I said in another thread, I finished the issue only after installing four identical subs.
cheers,
tba


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

tba said:


> Tony is right. 8 Ohm is ok for the Marantz . Regarding the subwoofer, I highly recommend dual sb 12-nsb 1149$ or better dual SB 13 ultra 2999 $. A good sealed sub is far better than a bass reflex one. In addition, having two, is much easier to integrate with the front speakers and get a more uniform LF distribution. With only one sub, you will never make happy all the listeners in different seats in the room but the sweet spot. As I said in another thread, I finished the issue only after installing four identical subs.
> cheers,
> tba


The plan was to try the PB 12 plus and then maybe get another. I'm already spending about $18k (including furniture).....remember I'm starting from scratch and I just want to get it up and running at this point. 
Another problem is I get conflicting info. Some guys telling me ported subs are the only way to go others say sealed. 
This will be 90% movie setup and the room is 18x 23.


----------



## tba (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes, there's a debate concerned sealed vs ported subs. I'm not going in it, it is a never ending story. At last, your years must be satisfied both with music and films.
Good luck and wish you the best. Please share with us the outcome.
regards,
tba


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

tba said:


> Yes, there's a debate concerned sealed vs ported subs. I'm not going in it, it is a never ending story. At last, your years must be satisfied both with music and films.
> Good luck and wish you the best. Please share with us the outcome.
> regards,
> tba


Will do and thanks for the help.


----------



## jon96789 (Mar 21, 2013)

I have always had ported subs... I am a sealed sub convert now... You will probably note that all higher end subs are sealed. They sound better and tighter than ported.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

jon96789 said:


> You will probably note that all higher end subs are sealed.


completely untrue 


> They sound better and tighter than ported.


That has way more to do with the design, a ported sub can have very good tight output and sound better than a sealed sub. The attraction to a sealed sub is much more to do with size.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Ported subs are not the only way to go, but probably best for a 90% movies system. Dual ported subs will perform like four sealed subs, and will be easier to integrate into the room. 

I just went from dual sealed to dual vented, same brand name... way better for movies.


----------



## BigVix (Jun 7, 2013)

Can't wait for your update. I also ordered a svs tower 5.1 w the pb-12nsd...

Awaiting delivery!


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

BigVix said:


> Can't wait for your update. I also ordered a svs tower 5.1 w the pb-12nsd...
> 
> Awaiting delivery!


I'm jealous! I'm going out of town again so I'm still waiting to place my order. But I've ordered everything else....I just hope it all comes in before I have to leave. My plan was to get everything setup before I order the speakers.....the speakers are the one thing I really can't wait to get!


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

120" grand view screen and my new OPPO-103 bluray are being delivered tomorrow!! I have lots to do this weekend.....I can't wait!!!


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

Finally, my SVS 5.1 and PB 12 plus are in the mail!

so excited and can't wait to get my hands on them!!


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

^^^ +1 ^^^ 
After you've gotten a chance to play with your new toys come back and let us know what you like and your impressions.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

sound pioneer said:


> Finally, my SVS 5.1 and PB 12 plus are *in the mail!*


I pity the postman who has to carry those to your door LOL
Your going to love them.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

LoL, so true :rofl:


----------



## DotJun (May 31, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> I pity the postman who has to carry those to your door LOL
> Your going to love them.


Should have seen the face of the guy that delivered my OS when I told him it was a sub.


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> I pity the postman who has to carry those to your door LOL
> Your going to love them.



:jump: haha! Should be right around 400lbs of awesomeness! :T


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

After you get the subs set up, you will have to check out the Top Movies with bass thread. Sub's really change some movies a lot. Excited for you.


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

Greenster said:


> After you get the subs set up, you will have to check out the Top Movies with bass thread. Sub's really change some movies a lot. Excited for you.


I am super excited! This will be my first "real" home theater setup. 
Now I want to look into some acoustical panels and bass traps.


----------

